# Is this a way around paying parking at Disney?



## jbuzzy11 (Aug 4, 2008)

Is this a way around paying parking at Disney?
We have friends that exchanged into OKW and we are staying at OrangeLake, Can we drive into OKW and park there and visit them and then go to the park with them on a bus or get a pass for parking from them on the days they dont go to the parks?


----------



## lprstn (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes you could do that (there are no Disey police to stop you) however people that stay there have a parking pass (which they will give you when you go through the gate either for dinner reservations - which they don't confirm at the gateor if you are visiting someone)...but should you...only you know the answer to that.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2008)

jbuzzy11 said:


> Is this a way around paying parking at Disney?
> We have friends that exchanged into OKW and we are staying at OrangeLake, Can we drive into OKW and park there and visit them and then go to the park with them on a bus or get a pass for parking from them on the days they dont go to the parks?




If your friends ask at Old Key West, they will give a second parking pass, which will allow you to use parking everywhere.   We found Old Key West to be extremely nice when our parking pass blew out of the top of the VW Beetle convertible we had, and they quickly offered another parking pass.  So you can do it, but it is officially against the rules.  I doubt anyone would check to see if you had keys to the unit (your friends could get those too), but they do check at the resorts at night to make sure you have keys and aren't driving into the resort without being a guest.


----------



## laxmom (Aug 4, 2008)

There is a security gate at OKW and your friends only get 1 parking spot, I believe.  When you eat dinner, you only get a 3 hour window.  So, not sure how that would work.  When we were there last week, they were stopping cars during the day also.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 4, 2008)

That's been my experience, too - when you visit a resort you get a 3 hour pass.  Also, some resorts like the Dolphin and the Swan charge you $9 a day to park even if you are staying there, so NO you don't get free parking anywhere you want.


----------



## PeterS (Aug 4, 2008)

Only two really legit ways...

1-Buy at least one annual pass which includes parking

2-Park at Downtown Disney and use the Disney transportation.

Everything else is pay or pray (you don't get caught)...

Pete


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Aug 5, 2008)

I just spent about $1850 for 2 adult and 2 kids 10 day non expire passes so I have to try to save a few bucks somewhere.


----------



## borntotravel (Aug 5, 2008)

I think this would be a pain in the neck, but you could park at Downtown Disney and take the bus into the parks.


----------



## Blues (Aug 5, 2008)

borntotravel said:


> I think this would be a pain in the neck, but you could park at Downtown Disney and take the bus into the parks.



Because so many people were doing that, they discontinued service from Downtown Disney to any park.  Now, from Downtown Disney, you can only get to the resorts.  Then you'd have to take a different bus (or monorail) to whatever park you're going to.  That would really be a pain in the (whatever).


----------



## luv2vacation (Aug 6, 2008)

Blues is right, they do not go from Downtown Disney directly to the parks.  Found that out the hard way one time when we were AT DT Disney and decided to go to the parks.  Thought it would be easier to leave the car where it was.  Wrong.  What a lot of wasted time.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 6, 2008)

You can have breakfast at the Polynesian hotel and park there. You can always take a diversion on the monorail as I have never seen anyone get towed for going over the 3 hour limit. Keep your receipt.


----------



## Pit (Aug 6, 2008)

You could park at downtown disney and take the bus to OKW to meet your friends.


----------



## mgeez (Aug 6, 2008)

We have always made breakfast reservations at either of the 3 monorail resorts or Wilderness Lodge. On several occasions, the guardgate asked us for the breakfast reservation # and sure enough, it was on his list. We never were given a 3 hr warning or pass.


----------



## sandcastles (Aug 6, 2008)

Along with the ticket price increase, parking is going up to $12 per day.


----------



## lprstn (Aug 6, 2008)

I believe there is a back entrance to the parking lot where they have no booth set up for payment.  My DH told me about it when we were staying at Fort wilderness.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 6, 2008)

Trying to pay for all the buses, etc. that own that are going around the Disney property.  Talk about need for cleaner transportation.


----------



## laxmom (Aug 6, 2008)

Pit said:


> You could park at downtown disney and take the bus to OKW to meet your friends.



Or you can take the boat from DTD to OKW and then ride with them from there.  Sounds like a lot of wasted time, though, to avoid that $12.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 6, 2008)

Johnny, when are you going?  

Maybe you should upgrade one pass to an annual pass?  Is there someone in your group who doesn't like water, that wouldn't care about going to the water parks?  An adult annual pass is just under $500.


----------



## Davidr (Aug 6, 2008)

There is a way into the MK parking without paying.  (at least there was 2years ago)   We stumbled on to it while trying to find a shortcut to the parking.  Of course it took us 20 minutes longer then taking the "Long way".  It wasn't worth the savings especially with the kids whining and the wife nagging.   We only did that once.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 6, 2008)

Agreed on all counts.  There are many ways to get to the parks without paying for parking, and unless your time is next to worthless, few of them are good values.


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 6, 2008)

I also agree that there are ways to avoid the parking fees but given the additional time lost, it doesn't seem worth it.  I would opt for Cindy's suggestion of having 1 member of the party having an annual pass.  Not only will it allow you to park free, it also will give you discounts on purchases at places like the World of Disney and some food outlets.  If you make any purchases, the difference in the annual pass and a 10-day non-expiration pass shouldn't be too far apart and the savings on the various items should make the annual pass less expensive overall. The second best solution is to have your friends say they need 2 vehicle passes which they can give you on so you can park free anywhere.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 8, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> You can have breakfast at the Polynesian hotel and park there. You can always take a diversion on the monorail as I have never seen anyone get towed for going over the 3 hour limit. Keep your receipt.


If I ever see anyone doing this, I will be the first to contact security.
I have stayed at the Poly many times, and have found it extremely difficult to find a parking space.

Why should the guest who pays $400 a night to stay at the Poly not be able to park because an off site guest "steals" their space?


----------



## Carl D (Aug 8, 2008)

PeterS said:


> 2-Park at Downtown Disney and use the Disney transportation.


At best, this is poor advice. At worst, it's not the intended rules.

Have you ever tried to park at the Marketplace for legitimate shopping? 
If so, you know how hard it can be to find a space.

C'mon folks.. If you can't cough up $11 a day for your entire car load of people, than maybe you shouldn't be taking a Disney vacation.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 8, 2008)

laxmom said:


> Sounds like a lot of wasted time, though, to avoid that $12.


Yup... this is very true.
$12 a day equals $3 pp for a family of four.
I think an extra hour in the park is worth 3 bucks.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 8, 2008)

Davidr said:


> There is a way into the MK parking without paying.  (at least there was 2years ago)   We stumbled on to it while trying to find a shortcut to the parking.  Of course it took us 20 minutes longer then taking the "Long way".  It wasn't worth the savings especially with the kids whining and the wife nagging.   We only did that once.


I thought they closed that loophole.. Maybe not.


----------



## Lawlar (Aug 8, 2008)

*Fairfield Hotel*

We have started staying at the Marriott's Fairfiled hotel which is right across the street. They have free parking for hotel guests!  [I don't recommend that you park there is you are not a hotel guest - though I haven't seen them tow any cars.]

You know, if you get towed for parking in the wrong place, you will pay a hefty fine and risk damage to your car.


----------



## Transit (Aug 8, 2008)

Carl D said:


> C'mon folks.. If you can't cough up $11 a day for your entire car load of people, than maybe you shouldn't be taking a Disney vacation.



Disney costs .It's not a place your going to save $$$ on vacation .You have to pay to play.


----------



## luv2vacation (Aug 8, 2008)

Carl D said:


> At best, this is poor advice. At worst, it's not the intended rules.
> 
> Have you ever tried to park at the Marketplace for legitimate shopping?
> If so, you know how hard it can be to find a space.




Okay I wouldn't do it because for the extra time it takes but as for taking up the parking - over where the buses pick-up (on the west side?), there are tons of empty parking spots that I never see getting used, even at the most prime times.  Yes, it's hard to find a spot (for shopping), close, over at the main entrance by the WOD store, but on the other side, you're not taking anyone's parking spot, there's more than enough there to go around.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 8, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> Okay I wouldn't do it because for the extra time it takes but as for taking up the parking - over where the buses pick-up (on the west side?), there are tons of empty parking spots that I never see getting used, even at the most prime times.  Yes, it's hard to find a spot (for shopping), close, over at the main entrance by the WOD store, but on the other side, you're not taking anyone's parking spot, there's more than enough there to go around.


The West Side may have adequate parking during the day, but I'm not sure how good the bus service is during that time.
Night, when bus service is peak, may not have adequate parking.

The real problem is the Marketplace. At least three out of four cars there do not have a Disney parking pass.

Regardless, it's not Disney's intention to have you park at Downtown to avoid the fee.


----------



## rsackett (Aug 11, 2008)

Carl D said:


> The real problem is the Marketplace. At least three out of four cars there do not have a Disney parking pass.



No problem at all!  No parking pass is required at Downtown Disney.  The Mouse LOVES for outside guests to come down and over pay for souvenirs.

Ray


----------



## Carl D (Aug 12, 2008)

rsackett said:


> No problem at all!  No parking pass is required at Downtown Disney.  The Mouse LOVES for outside guests to come down and over pay for souvenirs.
> 
> Ray


Yes, but many guests don't park there to shop at the Marketplace. Their sole purpose is to avoid the parking fee at the parks.

I say "no parking pass" because if they don't have a resort/parking pass, that's an indication the above is true.


----------



## Dave*H (Aug 12, 2008)

Carl D said:


> I say "no parking pass" because if they don't have a resort/parking pass, that's an indication the above is true.


It is also an indication they are staying outside Disney and are there to visit downtown Disney.  Why would someone with a parking pass drive there?  The parking pass is an indication they are at a Disney resort and could have taken the Disney transportation.


----------



## jmpellet (Aug 12, 2008)

I know Disney transport pretty well and when you're on vacation, time is probably worth more than the money you'll save. Doing the Downtown Disney route will be a PITA, but if you do it just pick the first MONORAIL resort bus that comes along if you are going to either the Magic Kingdom or Epcot. For Hollywood Studios or Animal Kingdom just pick the first bus. Either way the trip will probably chew up an hour each way.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 12, 2008)

Dave*H said:


> It is also an indication they are staying outside Disney and are there to visit downtown Disney.  Why would someone with a parking pass drive there?  The parking pass is an indication they are at a Disney resort and could have taken the Disney transportation.


Someone with a parking pass is there to shop,, NOT get free parking.

You can visit the Marketplace during VERY SLOW times and find the parking lot at capacity. 
This is because guests park there to get around the parking fee.
This is not new. It has been published, and suggested in many unofficial books.
Disney also recognizes this as a problem, and as a result discontinued direct bus service to the parks from downtown.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 12, 2008)

jmpellet said:


> I know Disney transport pretty well and when you're on vacation, time is probably worth more than the money you'll save. Doing the Downtown Disney route will be a PITA, but if you do it just pick the first MONORAIL resort bus that comes along if you are going to either the Magic Kingdom or Epcot. For Hollywood Studios or Animal Kingdom just pick the first bus. Either way the trip will probably chew up an hour each way.


I agree with you.. It certainly wouldn't be worth my vacation time either.

It never ceases to amaze me what some will do to save 12 bucks.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 12, 2008)

Dave*H said:


> It is also an indication they are staying outside Disney and are there to visit downtown Disney.  Why would someone with a parking pass drive there?  The parking pass is an indication they are at a Disney resort and could have taken the Disney transportation.


More to your point--
Many, possibly the majority of on site guests have their own car. We always rent a car and drive to all parks nearly 100% of the time. The only time we don't drive is when we plan on consuming alcohol... than we take a cab. We never take a bus.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 12, 2008)

Carl D said:


> I agree with you.. It certainly wouldn't be worth my vacation time either.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me what some will do to save 12 bucks.



$12 X 7 = $84.00, and that is not a small amount of money to most people.  

You would be surprised what we do to save money.  We take in a cooler with soda, water and snacks (I am not paying $2.25 for a bottle of water), and Rick and I buy the double cheeseburger at the various parks and have them cut it in half.  Neither one of us needs the bread, but we do need the protein, and it saves a considerable amount of money buying the double burger and splitting it.  

I also take Crystal Light singles and put them in my glasses of water that I order in restaurants.  I am not paying $2.00 for a soda, and I cannot drink caffeine (restaurants never have diet caffeine-free soda), so I choose to bring my own diet, caffeine-free drink. 

A wonderful old saying holds true:  "If you watch your pennies, the dollars will take care of themselves."


----------



## Dave*H (Aug 12, 2008)

Carl D said:


> Someone with a parking pass is there to shop,, NOT get free parking.


Hmmm, I've only been there once, and it was to shop.  I don't remember getting a parking pass.


----------



## rsackett (Aug 12, 2008)

Carl D said:


> Yes, but many guests don't park there to shop at the Marketplace. Their sole purpose is to avoid the parking fee at the parks.
> 
> I say "no parking pass" because if they don't have a resort/parking pass, that's an indication the above is true.




I have been to Orlando on vacation about 20 times.  I have stayed on Disney property about 5 times.  Every trip I have gone to Downtown Disney, most trips more than once.  The only times I have parked there was when I stayed off site, without a parking pass.  I have never taken transportation to the parks when I was parked there.

I think you are a little paranoid about Disney policy abuses'.  I am sure it happens, but I am also sure it happens much less often than you think.  Disney is all about making money.  If they were loosing that much in parking fees, and providing _free (expensive)_ transportation to all those people, am sure they would make the drivers ask for your room key when you got on the busses at DTD.

Ray


----------



## FlyKaesan (Aug 12, 2008)

I thought about starting a business where I create parking lot and drive people to Disney parks but then I realized, you can't drop them off at the park.
How do you drop people off at Disney parks at the front entrance?

Water parks have FREE parking!!!!!  Hint Hint.....  but don't try this if you are staying late... you might have to walk back:hysterical:


----------



## bnoble (Aug 12, 2008)

I was a hard-core self-driver for quite some time at WDW.  But, our most recent stay at OKW was a budget bonus trip---I had an AC sitting around, and a stack of FF miles, so the Mrs. and I took a no-kids long weekend over Memorial Day.  In keeping with the save-a-few-bucks mentality, we skipped the normal rental car and let Disney do the driving.

The airport/resort transfers were _okay_, but definitely a you-get-what-you-pay-for experience.  The resort-internal transportation, on the other hand, went surprisingly smoothly.  We never waited more than 10-15 minutes for anything.  I really expected to hate the bus system, but left that trip thinking that it would probably be okay to do without the rental car for much of our next trip.  I might still get one for the last day, to simplify the trip back to the airport.  Or, I might do a towncar for transfers.  I haven't decided on that yet.

But, I'm with Carl: it easily takes an extra hour out of your day to play one of these free parking games, and my family's time is worth well more than $12 an hour.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 12, 2008)

Dave*H said:


> Hmmm, I've only been there once, and it was to shop.  I don't remember getting a parking pass.


Perhaps I'm not making myself clear--
If a guest has a pass they either are staying on property, or already paid for parking at the toll booth.
Either way there is no incentive to park there to beat the parking fee since it's already paid.

Therefor, if they don't have a pass, the reason they might be parking there is to avoid the fee.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 12, 2008)

rsackett said:


> I have been to Orlando on vacation about 20 times.  I have stayed on Disney property about 5 times.  Every trip I have gone to Downtown Disney, most trips more than once.  The only times I have parked there was when I stayed off site, without a parking pass.  I have never taken transportation to the parks when I was parked there.
> 
> I think you are a little paranoid about Disney policy abuses'.  I am sure it happens, but I am also sure it happens much less often than you think.  Disney is all about making money.  If they were loosing that much in parking fees, and providing _free (expensive)_ transportation to all those people, am sure they would make the drivers ask for your room key when you got on the busses at DTD.
> 
> Ray


I'm happy to see you are doing things the right way, but I think you are missing my point...
I'm not overly concerned about Disney getting the $12. I AM concerned about getting a parking spot when I visit the Marketplace.  -- Thus my gripe about people parking at Downtown to beat the fee.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 12, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> I thought about starting a business where I create parking lot and drive people to Disney parks but then I realized, you can't drop them off at the park.
> How do you drop people off at Disney parks at the front entrance?


Just follow the taxi cabs..


----------



## Carl D (Aug 12, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> $12 X 7 = $84.00, and that is not a small amount of money to most people.
> 
> You would be surprised what we do to save money.  We take in a cooler with soda, water and snacks (I am not paying $2.25 for a bottle of water), and Rick and I buy the double cheeseburger at the various parks and have them cut it in half.  Neither one of us needs the bread, but we do need the protein, and it saves a considerable amount of money buying the double burger and splitting it.
> 
> ...


I certainly don't mean to belittle saving $84. 
That said, if you waste an hour each way that's 2 hours a day multiplied by 7 days. That's $84 for 14 hours time. My vacation time is worth more than 6 bucks an hour, but I'm only speaking for my family.

Besides Cindy, your AP covers all your parking fees..


----------



## Transit (Aug 12, 2008)

Climb the fence and save on park tickets.


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 12, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> Okay I wouldn't do it because for the extra time it takes but as for taking up the parking - over where the buses pick-up (on the west side?), there are tons of empty parking spots that I never see getting used, even at the most prime times.  Yes, it's hard to find a spot (for shopping), close, over at the main entrance by the WOD store, but on the other side, you're not taking anyone's parking spot, there's more than enough there to go around.


It can also hard to find a spot on the West Side if you go late in the afternoon or evening.  I've turned around and went back to the resort on occasion because I could never find a spot.  

I think using the parking at Down Town Disney for the parks is a loser for everyone.  People who park there save a little money but give up valuable vacation time.  They may then rush everything making them irritated more than they already are.  People like me, may find it difficult to park at Downtown Disney and end up returning back to the resort.  Disney loses potential income and Disney being Disney, raises its rates and everybody pays more.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 12, 2008)

Carl D said:


> I certainly don't mean to belittle saving $84.
> That said, if you waste an hour each way that's 2 hours a day multiplied by 7 days. That's $84 for 14 hours time. My vacation time is worth more than 6 bucks an hour, but I'm only speaking for my family.
> 
> Besides Cindy, your AP covers all your parking fees..




Ahh...... you know me too well, Carl!   

Those annual passes save us a bundle.  Last year, we were at the parks six weeks, and we went to Disney at least 38 times in those six weeks.  We saved almost as much as one of our annual passes:  38 X $11.00 (the price last year) = $418.00.  WOW!  Of course, we stay at Disney resorts some of the time, which saves us on parking, too.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 12, 2008)

> I think using the parking at Down Town Disney for the parks is a loser for everyone.


If DTD/Orlando would adopt DTD/Anaheim's solution, this would all go away.  There, parking is free for three hours.  You can validate up to two additional hours by patronizing one of the shops or restaurants there.  After that, there is an hourly charge, which comes to more than theme park parking if you stay all day.

This approach preserves free parking for those legitimately shopping there, while discouraging folks looking to save on the Mickey & Friends structure off I-5.


----------



## Darlene (Aug 17, 2008)

I went to Disney Boardwalk to eat and look around.  I didn't have a reservation, just told the parking attendant I was going to eat.  He let me in to park.  I walked around and shopped a little, then took the boat to Epcot to meet my kids (that I dropped of earlier).  My kids used the bus to get around all day.


----------



## Jbart74 (Aug 18, 2008)

Transit said:


> Climb the fence and save on park tickets.



LOL!!  I did that once at Six Flags (Great Adventure) Over NJ!  I was 15 and we had the best summer day ever!  Wish i still had the 'cajhones?' to do it again!  Actually, just visited Six Flags in Western Mass and had a blast!  Paid the extra $40 for the Gold Flash Pass and waited exactly 4 minutes in line over 7 hours of thrill ride oppulence.  Oh to have disposable income!!!!!

JB


----------



## Davidr (Aug 20, 2008)

Carl D said:


> Perhaps I'm not making myself clear--
> If a guest has a pass they either are staying on property, or already paid for parking at the toll booth.
> Either way there is no incentive to park there to beat the parking fee since it's already paid.
> 
> Therefor, if they don't have a pass, the reason they might be parking there is to avoid the fee.



Except that we don't go to the parks everyday.  We only go to Downtown Disney on day we don't go to the parks.  So no parking pass on those days.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 20, 2008)

Davidr said:


> Except that we don't go to the parks everyday.  We only go to Downtown Disney on day we don't go to the parks.  So no parking pass on those days.


I didn't say EVERY car without a pass is cheating the system. Some people do indeed just shop at Downtown.

You know, I'm not sitting here making this stuff up. It is a well known fact this happens. 
Disney has taken small steps to fix it by eliminating busses running directly to the parks.


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a friend who works for Disney & she said alot of people are using DTD for parking for the parks which makes it difficult for legitimate shoppers/users of DTD to find parking.


----------



## Autoeng (Aug 21, 2008)

This post has been throughly beaten like a dead horse. Move on please, nothing to see here...


----------



## Carl D (Aug 21, 2008)

Autoeng said:


> This post has been throughly beaten like a dead horse. Move on please, nothing to see here...


Obviously people here have more to say, otherwise the thread would die.

May I suggest that if you don't like it, just skip over it?


----------

